# هل الاقانيم صفات أم ذوات



## christian 2014 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صدمت صدمه عمري في المسيحيه عندما علمت ألاقانيم ذوات وليست صفات فقد كنت أعتقد أن الاب والابن والروح القدوس آله واحد يعني ذات واحده 
هذا السؤال حبيت اسئله من رمضان السابق ولكني خفت ان لا اجد الاجابه المقنعه لاني بحث في هذا الموضوع فوجدت صدق هذه المعلومه فاتمني الشرح بطريقه منطقيه 

سؤال ثاني اين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنهم ذوات أم أنه تقليد فقط لي الاباء السابقين ولي الايمان الكنسي دون تفكير وعندما ينكر احد مثل هذا الكلام يعتبر مهرطق مثل سابليوس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*كلمة اقنوم كلمة تعبر عن الصفات الذاتيه التى تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه 
فالله تعالى احدى الذات اى ان ذاته واحده ولا تتعدد
المصدر : لاهوت عقيدى لاهوت المسيح ص 621،622
لمثلث الرحمات الانبا اغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 سبتمبر 2014)

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220749


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 سبتمبر 2014)

> سؤال ثاني اين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنهم ذوات أم أنه تقليد فقط لي الاباء السابقين ولي الايمان الكنسي دون تفكير وعندما ينكر احد مثل هذا الكلام يعتبر مهرطق مثل سابليوس


رساله يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح5والعدد7
(الاب والكلمة والروح القدوس....هم واحد)


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 سبتمبر 2014)

christian 2014 قال:


> صدمت صدمه عمري في المسيحيه عندما علمت ألاقانيم ذوات وليست صفات فقد كنت أعتقد أن الاب والابن والروح القدوس آله واحد يعني ذات واحده


*
ليتك تضع مصدر معلومتك تلك .....*


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*أقنوم - **ύπόστασις*​ أقنوم ( hypostasis ) تعريب للكلمة السريانية (( قنوما - Qnoma )) وجمعها " أقانيم "
​*وكلمة أقنوم تفيد المعاني التالية :*​شخص   - ذات - عين - حقيقة - جوهر - أصل - ماهية - طبيعة مفردة - كائن حي قائم   بذاته ( أي أنه يستمد أعماله من ذاته وليس من آخر )، والمصطلح يفيد:  القيام  الأساسي أو الجوهري الذي يقوم عليه الشيء، بمعنى الأصل الذي يحمل  كل  الصفات.​ واختصت الكلمة *ύπόστασις* بأقانيم الثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس / وهي في اليونانية ( هيبوستاسيس ύπόστασις )​*هيبوستاسيس ( **ύπόστασις** )*​دخل   هذا الاصطلاح في اللاهوت الكنسي بعد اصطلاح ال ( أوسيا ) وكان العلامة   أوريجانوس المصري هو أول من ميز بين الهيبوستاسيس ( الأقنوم ) والأوسيا (   الجوهر ) في شرحه لإنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول ( 2: 6 )​ وهذا المصطلح ينقسم لقسمين ύπό ( هيبو ) أي " تحت " و  στασις ( ستاسيس ) أي قائم، فالمصطلح يعبر عن ما يقوم عليه الشيء أو القائم الذي يتوقف عليه ( الوجود ) أو الذي يعبَّر عن الوجود.​ واستخدمت كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ) في العهد الجديد بمعنى: " جوهر حامل كل شيء " (( الذي هو بهاء مجده ( شعاع مجده ) ورسم *جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء* بكلمة قدرته )) ( أنظر عبرانيين 1: 3 )، فهي تعني الجوهر أو الأساس ( أنظر عبرانيين 3: 14 + 2كورنثوس 9: 4 + 2كورنثوس 11: 17 ) .​ ولذلك   يمكننا أن نقول مع رسالة العبرانيين أن الإيمان هو جوهر ما يُرجى أو أساس   ما يُرجى، وهي نفس كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ) التي ترجمت إلى " ثقة " " الإيمان   هو الثقة بما يُرجى ... " ( عبرانيين 11: 1 )، أو حسب الترجمة الدقيقة   وصحتها : " الإيمان هو جوهر ( أساس، الأمر التي تُرجى ). أي أن الإيمان هو   الشيء الذي يقف أو يقوم تحت الرجاء ويحمله ...​عموما كلمة ( هيبوستاسيس ύπόστασις ) معروفة في الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم بمعنى " أساس " أو " أساس الرجاء "​وفي   الفلسفة اليونانية صار اصطلاح ال ( هيبوستاسيس ) يتبادل مع الاصطلاح الـ "   الأوسيَّا " نفس المعنى ، ويحل كل منها محل الآخر. ولقد وُضعت حُرومات   مجمع نيقية على أساس أن مصطلح الـ ( هيبوستاسيس ) يفيد معنى " الجوهر " لأن   التفريق بين الهيبوستاسيس والأوسيَّا لم يكن قد اكتمل بعد عند لاهوتي   كنائس آسيا الصغرى وروما. وهو نفس المعنى الذي استخدمه القديس أثناسيوس   الرسولي في شرحه للكتاب المقدس عندما كان يوجه شروحاته وخطاباته للغرب   وللأريوسيين ليقطع على الأريوسيين تقسيم الجوهر إلى جوهر أولي غير مخلوق   للأب، وآخر مخلوق للابن، فأفسدوا بذلك مفهوم الهيبوستاسيس كونه تعبيراً عن   تمايز في صفات الجوهر الواحد غير المنفصل ...

​*رسوخ عقيدة الثلاثة أقانيم في الكنيسة :*​فنجد   مثلاً في كتابات البابا ألكسندروس ما يؤكد رسوخ عقيدة الثلاثة أقانيم   الهيبوستاسس في الله الواحد في رده على الأريوسيين، وذلك في خطابه إلى   ألكسندروس بطريرك القسطنطينية حيث ذكر في خطابه الأقانيم الثلاثة بمعنى   هيبوستاسس أكثر من خمس مرات.​*فإيمان الكنيسة الواضح هو :*​
*جوهر ( أوسيا ) واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ( هيبوستاسس )*
*ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد*
*الله الواحد الكائن في ثلاثة أقانيم أزلية*
 يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي عن الثالوث القدوس​[ كل الثالوث هو إله احد  ...، الثالوث لا يختلط به أي شيء غريب، وهو غير قابل للتقسيم وهو متماثل مع ذاته ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 17 )​[ وإذن   حيث أنه توجد مثل هذه المماثلة وهذه الوحدة في الثالوث القدوس فمن يمكنه   أن يفصل الابن عن الآب أو يفصل الروح عن الابن أو عن الآب نفسه ؟ ومن تصل   به الجرأة حتى يقول أن أقانيم الثالوث غير متماثلة فيما بينهما، ومختلفة  في  الطبيعة، أو أن الابن جوهر غريب عن الآب، أو أن الروح ( القدس ) غريب  عن  الابن  ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 20 )​[ يوجد   ثالوث قدوس وكامل، يُعترف به أنه الله – في الآب والابن والروح القدس –   وليس شيء غريب أو خارجي ممتزج به، ولا يتكون من خالق ومخلوق، ولكن الكل   يبني ويخلق، وهو متماثل في ذاته وغير منقسم من جهة الطبيعة، وفعله واحد.   فالآب بالكلمة في الروح القدس يعمل كل الأشياء، وهكذا تُحفظ وحدة الثالوث   القدوس سالمة. وهكذا يُكرز بإله واحد في الكنيسة " الذي على الكل وبالكل   وفي الكل " ( أفسس 4 : 6 )، " على الكل " أي كأب وكبدء وكينبوع، " وبالكل "   أي بالكلمة ، و" في الكل " أي في الروح القدس. هو ثالوث ليس فقط بالاسم   وصيغة الكلام، بل بالحق والوجود الفعلي  ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى سرابيون 1: 28 )​[ هذا   هو إيمان الكنيسة الجامعة، لأن الرب أسسها وأصلها في الثالوث حينما قال   لتلاميذه " أذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح   القدس " ( مت 28: 19 ) ] ( رسالة القديس أثناسيوس إلى  سرابيون  3 : 6 )​_________________​المراجــــــــــــــــــع​1   – معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الأول ( أ – ج ) – سلسلة مقدمات في  طقوس  الكنيسة 6/2 – راهب من الكنيسة الشرقية – الطبعة الأولى سبتمبر 2001 -   ص 113​ 2 - معجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الثالث ( ط – ي ) – سلسلة مقدمات في طقوس الكنيسة 8/2 – راهب من الكنيسة الشرقية -  ص 278​ 3   – القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – البابا العشرون ( 296 – 373م ) – سيرته ،   دفاعه عن الإيمان ضد الأريوسيين ، لاهوته – للأب متى المسكين – ص 354 إلى 358​ 4   – الروح القدس للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – الرسائل عن الروح القدس إلى   الأسقف سيرابيون للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – ترجمها عن اليونانية وأعد   المقدمة والملاحظات : دكتور موريس تاوضروس ؛ الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد –   طبعة ثانية منقحة – صادر عن مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس ( المركز الأرثوذكسي   للدراسات الآبائية – نصوص آبائية 95 ) – [ ص 58 ؛ ص 64 – 65 ؛ ص 80 – 81 ؛ ص 116 – 117 ]​


----------



## aymonded (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يفضل بالطبع العودة للموضوع اللي وضع لنكه الأخ الحبيب عبد يسوع المسيح، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (12 سبتمبر 2014)

أتمنى أن نتعلم كلنا كيف نعبر عن ما نريد أن نسأله بدون المبالغة في التعبير والتهويل الذي لا ضرورة له.
 
كيف تكون هذه صدمة عمرك، وانت ابن الواحد وعشرين ربيعا، ولم يمضِ على إيمانك أكثر من خمسة شهور وفقا لشهادتك التي كتبتها في المنتدى عابر في يوم الاربعاء 26 مارس 2014. حتى أن إيمانك كان مضعضعا منذ البداية وقد كتبتَ في الشهادة نفسها عن شكوكك في المسيحية . 

المعلومة عن الأقانيم أنها ليس صفات صح! ولكن استنتاجك أن ذلك لا يعني أن الله واحد هو الخطأ .

نخطئ لو قلنا أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس صفات لله. لأن كلمة اقنوم تعني، كما جاء في مشاركة المشرف Aymonded *شخص - ذات - عين - حقيقة - جوهر - أصل - ماهية - طبيعة مفردة - كائن حي قائم* *بذاته* ولكن هذا لا يعني انهم ثلاث آلهة بل إله واحد بثلاث اقانيم غير منفصلة.

لتقريب الفكرة فقط:
الشمس: نار وحرارة ونور ولكن الشمس واحدة. النار والحرارة والنور ليسم صفات الشمس بل هم الشمس. وبدون أي واحد منها لا تكون الشمس شمسا.

الإنسان: جسد وعقل وروح ولكن الإنسان واحد. الجسد والعقل والروح ليسم صفات الإنسان بل هم الإنسان. وبدون أي منهم لا يكون الإنسان إنسانا.

هذا ما أعلنه لنا الله في الكتاب المقدس وفي إبنه يسوع المسيح الذي ظهر بالجسد.  لم نأتي به من جعبتنا. يقول إنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 1:

18. اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.

أي تفكير آخر عن ماهية الله هو من صنع التفكير البشري.


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*أحب أضع ملحوظة صغيرة لكي يكون الإيمان بالله حي وحقيقي:
*​

الله حي شاهد لذاته ومُعلنها، لا بالإدراك العقلي والفكر الإنساني المُقنع، بل بسرّ الإعلان الإلهي الفائق بغرض وهدف الشركة، وكثيرون للأسف يشرحون الثالوث  القدوس، الله الواحد الحي على أساس فكري محض، أو يدخلون في دائرة  مفرغة مع التركيز على المصطلحات أكثر من الخبرة والتلامس مع الله الحي حسب  إعلانه عن ذاته، لذلك أحب أن أضع أمامك يا محبوب الله الحلو سرّ الإعلان الإلهي والذي يتطلب منك شوق خاص في قلبك ولهفة لمعرفة الله الحي حسب ما أعلن هو عن نفسه وليس حسب فكرنا الإنساني وما تربينا عليه من أفكار، لأن كل أفكارنا وتصورتنا الشخصية عن الله بدون كشف وإعلان ذاته ما هي إلا أوثان صنعناها بفكرنا عن الله ووضعناها في خيالنا ونُريد ان نجعل الكل يشترك معانا في عبادتها....​
ومشكلة الغالبية العظمى من الناس أنهم يريدون معرفة الله كمعلومة بدون ان يكون الغرض هو الدخول في شركة معه، لأن بدون أن يكون لنا رغبة حياة الشركة مع الله فأن لا معنى لنا  في أن نعرف عنه شيئاً قط، لأن المعرفة عن الله شيء يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن  الدخول في معرفة شخصه الحي بغرض الشركة، لأن الحياة المسيحية حياة شركة  بإعلان، لذلك الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى قال أن الذي عرفناه وشهدناه  ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة نخبركم به لكي تكون لكم *شركة معنا أما  شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح*، وطبعاً الشركة هنا بتأتي  بروح الشركة نفسه الروح القدس الذي يُحي النفس ويدخلها داخل الله....​
________________________

*الإيمان بالثالوث هل هو ضروري للخلاص*​ *الخلاص ليس هو خلاصاً من العقوبة وحدها*​ *رسالة الأب صفرونيوس للقس يوسابيوس مترجمة من المخطوطة القبطية
*​ 

صفرونيوس عبد يسوع المسيح المُخلِّص، ابن الآب الذي جاء لكي يُخلِّص ويطلب الكل. سلام ومحبة في الرب يسوع المسيح.​ أسالك أيها الأب الوقور الحكيم القس المحبوب يوسابيوس أن تذكرني في صلاتك، وأن لا تنسى أن الشركة التي بيننا هي شركة أبدية.​وصلتني رسالتكم، ومعها طلب الإخوة أن أُجيب على سؤال محبتكم: هل الإيمان بالثالوث ضروري للخلاص ؟​والجواب في كلمة واحدة: "نعم". ولكن، ولأن الرسول بطرس خادم أسرار الإنجيل قد طلب أن يكون لنا جواب حسن عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا، ولأن الموحَّدين (الذين لا يؤمنون بالثالوث ويعتبرون الله واحد عددياًُ)  يحاولون جاهدين استمالة قلوب الضعفاء والصغار الذين لم ينالوا بركة وقوة  التعليم وبركة المعرفة، نشرح الإيمان الرسولي المُسلَّم لنا من الرب يسوع،  ومن القديسين.
​ 

أولاً: الخلاص ليس هو خلاص من العقوبة وحدها، بل هو نوال التبني وميراث الملكوت، وعطية الروح القدس.
 وهكذا نسأل أنفسنا: هل الله واحدٌ فقط ؟ أم أن الله واحد في ثالوث ؟ لأننا إذا حاولنا أن نحصر التعليم عن الله في إله واحد فقط (إله واحد عددي جامد جمود الشيء)، فقدنا عطية الروح القدس؛ لأن الواحد (الجامد العددي المحصور في رقم 1) إذا أعطى ذاته لم يعُد هو العاطي، بل العطية.

​ وإذا تصوَّر أيٌ منا أن العاطي هو العطية واختصر التمايُز بين العاطي والعطية، ضاع منه إعلان المحبة. ولأن العاطي والعطية – كائنين – كلاهما ذات المحبة وذات الجوهر، صارت المحبة أقوى؛ لأن محبة أثنين ليست كمحبة واحد (هنا  يتم الشرح لا على أساس أن الله شخصين أثنين، لأن الله لا واحد ولا 2 ولا 3  ولا أي رقم يعبر عن وحدانية الله ولا عن طبيعته كثالوث، الأب صفرونيوس  يحاول فقط تقريب المعنى ويشرح المفهوم ولا يقصد أن يحد الله في رقم أو  عدد).
والأهم من هذا هو أن  الواهب والعاطي يُعطي آخر، فالآب يُعطي الروح القدس كما أعطانا الابن  أيضاً؛ لأننا نأتي إلى الله كعبيد خطاة ونُهَب عطية الروح القدس لكي نحيا  كأبناء. ولو كانت البنوة غير كائنة في الجوهر الإلهي لتعذر علينا أن نقول  إنها عطية أبدية، ولكن لأن الله الآب هو آب الابن الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح، صارت عطية التبني عطية أبدية؛ لأن أساسها ثابت في الله، أي في جوهره.​ ولأن الابن " لبس الجسد "، صار الجسد هو الأداة التي بها يوهب التبني الأبدي للإنسان.  ولذلك كان من الضروري أن نُميز بين الأبوة في الآب والبنوة في الابن، وهو  متعذر علينا إن استخدمنا كلمة [ الله واحد ] واكتفينا بها؛ لأنها لا تشرح  أي شيء خاص بالخلاص، بل هي جيدة جداً عندما نتكلم عن الله كخالق، ولكنها  بلا قوة إذا تكلمنا عن الله كمخلص وفادٍ.
​ 

ثانياً: إن التوحيد تعليم عن الله كخالق، وهو ما نقبله، ولكنه ليس تعليماً عن الله كمخلص وفادِ، ولذلك يجب علينا أن نسأل: هل يُمكن أن نُعلِّم بالله الواحد كخالق، ونقول إنه هو نفسه المُخلِّص؟
 والجواب هو كيف نتصور موضوع الخلاص، إذا كان الخلاص من واحد (جامد) ؟ ​ لأن من يُعطي من كيانه ليس كمن يعطِ شيئاً خارجاً أو بعيداً أو مختلفاً عن كيانه؛ لأن ما هو غير الله لا ينتمي إلى كيان أو جوهر الله، بل هو من الطبيعة المخلوقة التي خُلقت من العدم. ولكن، ولأن الخلاص هو حياة الله نفسه وقد انسكبت في الإنسان لكي يُثبَّت الإنسان إلى الأبد في شركة أبدية، فقد جاء انسكاب حياة الله فينا ولنا بنوة وعطية من الآب؛ لأن البنوة في الآب والعطية في الآب، ومن الآب جاء الابن إلينا وتجسد، ومن الآب وُهِبنا الروح القدس.​ 
لذلك علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا: كيف نتصور الخلاص ؟
​ هل هو علاقة خارجية مع الله، أم هو شركة في الله نفسه ؟ أي شركة تحوَّل كياننا المخلوق من العدم إلى شركة تبني.  ولذلك، لولا وجود بنوة في جوهر الله، ولولا وجود ابن الله الأزلي لتعذَّر  علينا أن نتكلم عن تبني الإنسان، لأن الآب يُعطي ما يملُك ويجود بما لديه،  وهو لا يشركنا في شيء خارج كيانه ولا يجود بعطية مخلوقة؛ لأن ما هو مخلوق  يفتقر إلى البقاء. فإذا كانت نعمة الله الغنية أبدية، صار التبني هو شركتنا  في الآب، أي أننا ننال البنوة من الآب في ابنه يسوع المسيح.

​ *ثالثاً*:  وماذا عن عطية الروح القدس الذي قال عنه المُخلِّص: [ أطلب من الآب أن  يُعطي لكم مُعزياً آخر روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا  يراه ولا يعرفه، أمَّا أنتم فهو ماكث معكم ويدوم فيكم إلى الأبد ] (يوحنا  14: 17)​ نحن  ننال الروح القدس لأنه روح الآب، وهو عطية سُكنى الله فينا، فقد حل ملء  اللاهوت جسدياً عندما تجسد ابن الله، ونقل حلول اللاهوت فينا على هذا  النحو:
​ 

[1]  منحنا أن ننال ذات الطبيعة الجديدة التي كوَّنها الروح القدس نفسه في  أحشاء والدة الإله القديسة مريم، ولذلك نحن نولد [ ليس من مشيئة رجل، ولا  من دمٍ ولحم، بل من الله ] (يوحنا 1: 13). وعندما نولد على مثال وشبه ميلاد  الرب يسوع، فإننا نأخذ من الابن ذات الطبيعة الإنسانية الجديدة التي توهب  بالروح القدس، فنصير شركاء المسيح وشركاء شكله (*) .
 

[2]  ولأن الرب يسوع أكمل عمله وأسس الخلاص وثبَّت الشركة، لذلك أخذنا نحن  الروح القدس بعد صعوده المجيد، أي نفس الروح الذي كوَّن إنسانيته وجعل  إنسانيتنا على مثال إنسانيته لكي نشترك في الابن المتجسد وننال شركة في  بنوته تفتح لنا أحضان الآب حيث روح الآب نفسه. ولذلك الروح القدس شريك خدمة  الخلاص المساوي للابن له المجد والمساوي للآب.
 ونحن  هنا لا نشرح سبب وجوده في الجوهر الإلهي؛ لأن هذا فوق طاقة أي إنسان، كما  أنه فوق كل طاقة وقدرة أي إنسان أن ينكر وجوده الإلهي؛ لأنه روح الأنبياء  حسب كلمات الإيمان (قانون الإيمان) [ الرب المُحيي الناطق في الأنبياء ]،  ولذلك نحن نوهَب روح النبوة نفسه لكي نتعلم أسرار الله، وندرس الكتب  المقدسة، ونقتني المواهب السماوية التي تؤهلنا للحياة في هذا الدهر، وفي  الدهر الآتي لاسيما موهبة معرفة أسرار الله.​ 
هنا يجب أن نسأل: هل التعليم بالخالق الواحد (العددي الجامد) يشرح الخلاص على هذا النحو المُعلن في بشارة الحياة، أي الإنجيل ؟​ والجواب  واضح لكم، وهو أنه من المتعذَّر على مَن يُريد الشركة في الحياة الإلهية  أن يؤمن بإله واحد (جامد) فقط، لأن توحيد الخالق يكشف فقط عن الإيمان بخلق  العالم، أمَّا التوحيد المُثلث، فهو رسالة الخلاص والحياة الأبدية.​ 
هنا، ومن أجل أن يكون التعليم كاملاً، أُحذركم من خداع الموحدين (الذين  يحبسون الخالق تحت رقم واحد جامد) لأن هؤلاء يُحاولون اقتحام حياة الله تحت  ستار حياة نُسكية تُشبه الحياة التي أخذناها من الآباء الحُسنى بالإيمان،  وهو زُهد يؤهَّل الإنسان لعبادة الإله كخالق، ولكنه لا يؤهَّل الإنسان  لحياة البنوة.​ 
وعندما قال الرسول يوحنا: [ نحن أولاد الله ]، ولذلك لا يعرفنا العالم، أي  لا يفهم علاقتنا الخاصة بالله كمُخلِّص وكآب؛ لأن العالم يستطيع أن يعرف  خالقه، وفي نفس الوقت يجهل أن الخالق هو المُخلِّص، ولذلك يُكمل الرسول [  نحن أولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكننا نعلم أن متى أُظهر سنكون  مثله لأننا سنُعاينه كما هو ] (يوحنا الأولى 3: 1 – 2) ​ 
نحن ندخل الحياة النسكية (كرهبان) مُتشبهين بالذين كان الثالوث نور الحياة  الأبدية فيهم: أنطونيوس الكبير، ومقاريوس المصري، والسكندري، وبولس  المتوحد، وباخوميوس أب الشركة، والذين سبقونا في الإيمان من الآباء الذين  عشنا معهم، وعنهم أخذنا الإيمان والحياة النسكية.​ 
لذلك أيها الإخوة الأحباء أحذروا كل ضلال يستتر تحت ستار النُسك والزُهد؛  لأننا لا نرث ملكوت الله بالأعمال الصالحة، ولا ننال التبني بمعرفة، بل *بعطية من الآب تغرس فينا المعرفة*، ولا ننال سُكنى اللاهوت فينا عنوةً، بل *بالخلاص الذي مُنح لنا في يسوع المسيح بالروح القدس*.
خاتمة: أيها الأب الوقور (القس المحبوب يوسابيوس)،  ثبت الإخوة، وانذر الذين يظنون أنهم يعرفون الأمور السماوية بإعلانات  تُخالف ما هو مُسَلَّمٌ لنا في الأسفار المُقدسة، مُتذكرين كلمات الرسول  بولس [ إن بشرناكم نحن أو ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم به، فلتكن هذه  البشارة ملعونة ] (راجع غلاطية 1: 8)​ وسلام  الله الكامل يملك على قلوبكم، ويحفظنا معكم في الإيمان المستقيم. صلوا لنا  لكي نُكمل جهادنا، ونرث ملكوت الله الذي وعدنا به الرب يسوع المسيح الذي  له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين​ 
_____انتهت الرسالة_____​ رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى القس يوسابيوس

من كتاب الثالوث القدوس توحيد وشركة وحياة – الطبعة الأولى 2010 من فقرة 1 إلى 7 ​

________________________​ (***) راجع قسمة القيامة للابن [ فليُضيء علينا نور معرفتك الحقيقية لنُضيء بشكلك المُحيي ]، وراجع صلاة الخضوع للآب قبل التناول في القداس الكيرلسي [ إذ نصير شركاء في الجسد وشركاء في خلافة مسيحك ].​


----------



## aymonded (12 سبتمبر 2014)

لو حبيت تتعمق أكتر فالموضوع ده مهم للغاية، أضغط على اسم الموضوع علشان توصل له:

*معرفة الثالوث القدوس إشراقة نعمة - وما معنى مولود ومنبثق*​ ​


----------



## christian 2014 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

الرب يبارككم وسوف أقرآ الروابط التي وضعت سوف أحاول أن افهم الموضوع واستوعبه


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

christian 2014 قال:


> الرب يبارككم وسوف أقرآ الروابط التي وضعت سوف أحاول أن افهم الموضوع واستوعبه


*سلام ونعمة
الرب يباركك اخى الحبيب احمد 
انا بعرف اد ايه انت تعبت فى البحث عن الحق ونشكر ربنا انك وصلت للايمان بس بطلب منك طلب محبه صلى ان الرب يعطيك نعمة، الصلاة والانكسار امام الله والتواضع وانكار الذات مهمين جدا ضع نفسك وعقلك وفكرك امام الله وهو قادر انه يفتح ذهنك وعيونك ويملا قلبك سلام وطمئنينة لمعرفة الحق ( كما قال تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم) صلى انك تحرر من كل قيود ابليس والرب ق ريب جدا منك 
الر ب يباركك ويحفظك اخى الغالى احمد
*​


----------



## christian 2014 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> الرب يباركك اخى الحبيب احمد
> انا بعرف اد ايه انت تعبت فى البحث عن الحق ونشكر ربنا انك وصلت للايمان بس بطلب منك طلب محبه صلى ان الرب يعطيك نعمة، الصلاة والانكسار امام الله والتواضع وانكار الذات مهمين جدا ضع نفسك وعقلك وفكرك امام الله وهو قادر انه يفتح ذهنك وعيونك ويملا قلبك سلام وطمئنينة لمعرفة الحق ( كما قال تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم) صلى انك تحرر من كل قيود ابليس والرب ق ريب جدا منك
> الر ب يباركك ويحفظك اخى الغالى احمد
> *​



ربنا يباركك ويحفظك أخي الخبيب isaac علي هذه النصحيه الغاليه


----------



## fredyyy (3 أكتوبر 2014)

christian 2014 قال:


> اين الدليل من الكتاب المقدس أنهم ذوات


 
*هذه الآيات تظهر أن الآقانيم ليست صفات *

*الآب يتكلم للابن *
مزمور 110 : 1 
لداود. مزمور *قال الرب لربي* اجلس عن يميني 
حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك.​ 
*الآب يسأل والابن يُجيب *
إشعياء 6 : 8 
ثم سمعت *صوت السيد* من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا 
*فأجبت* هئنذا أرسلني. ​*الآب يعطي الروح القدس *
لوقا 11 : 13 
فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة 
فكم بالحري *الآب* الذي من السماء *يعطي الروح القدس* للذين يسألونه. 

​*الآب الذي أرسل الابن *
يوحنا 8 : 16 
وإن كنت أنا أدين فدينونتي حق 
لأني لست وحدي بل* أنا والآب الذي أرسلني. *​ 
*الآب أقام الابن من الأموات *
غلاطية 1 : 1 
بولس، رسول لا من الناس ولا بإنسان، 
بل بيسوع المسيح *والله الآب الذي أقامه من الأموات* ​ 
*الآب يحل في الابن وليس ممتزجًا به *
يوحنا 14 : 10 
ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن *الآب الحال فيَّ* هو يعمل الأعمال. ​ 

*عندما يكلمنا الله عن نفسه *
*فهو يدخلنا إلى أجواء ليست لعقولنا أن تحدها *
*لأنها قاصرة على إحتواء من هو الله في ذاته *
*لكننا على قدر إقترابنا إليه وتقبلنا لنور الله ... يفتح بصائرنا لنفهم القليل *

*لكننا في المجد ستكتمل معرفتنا به *
كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 12 
فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ *سأعرف كما عرفت*. 

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 أكتوبر 2014)

دعني اقول لك الحقيقة ببساطة..

الله عزيزي روح لا يمكن لنا نحن الفانيين الضعفاء ان نسمعه او نراه .. ولا يمكن حتى ان ندركه
لكن لان الله رحوم وعطوف ومحب للانسان .. هو اظهر للاقدمين ذاته في صور ملموسة (نستطيع نحن ان نراها) واصوات مسموعة (نستطيع ان نسمعها) تلك الظهورات الصوتية او المرئية نطلق عليها الابن او الكلمة.
ولذلك قيل عن المسيح انه الكلمة او الابن ، لماذا؟ لانه الله في ظهوره لنا .. ولهذا ايضا قيل ان الابن او الكلمة ظهر لموسى على هيئة نار ولاسرائيل على هيئة عمودي نار وسحاب والخ ..
اذن الابن او الكلمة هو الله الواحد في ظهوراته وتجلياته واعلانه لرسالته.

هذا الشق الاول  ، فهل وصل لك اخي الحبيب؟


----------

